# FOR SALE: BRAND NEW AX-15 TRANS + Clutch kit



## bluejeep (Dec 1, 2005)

I have a brand new (not rebuilt) AX 15 trans 4x4. I bought it for over $1k when i thought i would change it on my YJ but never did. I would sell the trans fro $850.

I also have a brand new clutch kit for a 1993 wrangler YJ that i would sell for $350.

I Would sell both for $1K. Both can be shipped out. I paid $130 for shipping just for trans via ups. and about $55 for the clutch kit. So expect shipping the rates to be the same.

e-mail me [email protected]

thanks!


----------



## CJPlow (Sep 6, 2007)

where in IL are you?


----------

